# need help asap!!!!!!!!



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

changing the swingarm bearings on my 500 foreman, the left pivot bolt went in fine to hold the swingarm in place but the right side the threads in the frame appear to be stripped -_- there is a few threads left but not many. this happened to anyone else?????? thanks.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if they are stripped go to a auto parts store and get a tap and rethread it. word of advice use plenty of wd-40 or what ever penetrating oil you normally use.. you should be ok and i would even look into replacing the bolt


----------

